# Best Way To Remove LIght Rust,  Also, Seat Restoration Questions,  Grey Ghost



## frankabr. (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is yesterdays newly found July 1971 Grey Ghost. 

All original including the paint.   Light to medium rust on chrome parts.   What is the best way to deal with the rust.   I have usually used chrome polish/rust remover and steel wool on my other bicycles.   But should I use steel wool?   Does this make the chrome look duller?   Any suggestions?

The paint is in fantastic original shape.   Is there a polish etc. you would recommend to preserve the paint?

The seat is original and has a split.  Someone put tape around the seat.   Can the split be repaired?   Should the whole seat be recovered?  Is there someone who recovers or repairs these old seats?

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks, F.A.


----------



## MR D (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice find!

This is my first response to a question, so I hope I get it right for you. 

As far as the light rust, I would try soaking the parts (if you decide to disassemble the bike...good idea) in either vinegar or diluted lemon juice. This will soften the light rust and make it easy to remove with a soapy cleaner and a clean rag. If the rust is farther along it may take a bit of rubbing with fine (000-0000) steel wool. This should not harm the chrome on your Schwinn. Many people may not like the idea of using steel wool because they feel it will only make microscopic scratches and bring on further rust in the future. I have also had good luck using fine steel wool (0000) and a thin spray wax right on the steel pad (Meguiars cleaner spray wax) http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/product_detail.do?q=4571.

Cleaning the paint should only require a soapy solution, unless there is more than just light dust and dirt built up. I have used Purple Power with good results. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=purple+power+cleaner+degreaser&gs_upl=0l0l2l255l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1540&bih=859&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=16090310003967630232&sa=X&ei=MpO-TqzPH6je0QHopvS6BA&ved=0CHgQ8wIwAg. This stuff is concentrated and I simply thin it with water and use it in a spray bottle for a good soaking. This will get rid of the grease and grime, and wipes off with a clean rag. Cleaning the paint, I usually use the same Meguiars spray wax with great results. If there are dull spots, I'll try a paste rubbing compound before waxing the parts. 

From what I've already read right here, Schwinn did not use clear coat on their painted frames, so go lightly with rubbing as you don't want to rub away the top coat. 

The seat restore will have to be answered by a more professional opinion, which there seems to be quite a bit of on this forum.

Good luck, and remember to post pictures of your finished project.


----------



## MR D (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's another tip that has worked well for me. Instead of making up a huge batch of lemon juice and placing parts in a tub or bowl, I simply soaked a clean towel in the juice and rubber banded it around parts that are to large for a container (steering bars & such).


----------

